# Earn Triple Points at CEMproducts TODAY ONLY



## CEM Store (Oct 4, 2009)

If you haven't heard of our CEM Rewards Program, then now is a great time to find out about it!  ALL DAY TODAY ONLY, you will receive TRIPLE points at the store on all products!  Earn 10% on all points earned at the store.  Yes, that means if you spend $100 at the store, you'll get 300 points!  That is $30 that can go towards your next order!  This is our way to say "Thanks" to you our customers for your loyalty over the years!

CEM Rewards

-CEM


----------

